# People with birds.



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We used to have 2 budgies with our Portuguese Water Dog. We used to let them out but had to keep an eye on our boy when they were, because if they landed on the floor, he would lunge for them. We did have a couple of incidents where he actually managed to get the budgie in his mouth - he never hurt them, but if we hadn't been there to intervene, I'm not sure what the story would have been.

Of course a parrot can be much bigger than a budgie. I would suggest introducing them with Flip on a leash and the parrot under control to see what kind of reaction he has. It all depends on the individual dog's prey drive etc.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep the birds away from the poodles.. My poos have a very strong hunting drive 
I have a Moluccan and a goffin Very noisey and very bratty But I would die if the poos got them .. I need to find homes for these birds...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I am not sure about Flip's prey drive yet.

Echo is the queen of the household so I really hope he learns to bow down to her. 

Otherwise I'll have to keep them separated...but she gets so stressed when she doesn't have free run of the house. She's a stress-plucker.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

keep flip tethered to you on a leash when she's out for a bit, and make a point of correcting any undue interest in her. Paris used to get a little obsessive about watching the rat cage here, to the point that when they weren't awake and running around I realised she was bopping the cage to jostle them out!!! Calling her off them made no difference cos she'd go right back to them, so I physically had to get between the cage and her and stand her down. Basically told her they are MY rats, they are NOT hers to play with! I'd hate to imagine what she'd have done if they were out when she was in the room... :/
She leaves them well alone now, and will only glance over at them from time to time.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think a larger bird and smaller Poodle (like Flip) could be okay, but you will always have to watch them closely. I would never try it w/ a Standard though. Have you posted pics of your bird? I would love to see her! I've always liked birds but I know they are a big commitment and a lot of work.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip is a standard, he's just a puppy at the moment.

I did put a picture of Echo up somewhere...I think the 'what other pets do you have' thread.

She is a fun pet, but yeah, a LOT of work.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

You beat me back here, LOL! I saw Echo's pic and she is pretty!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Aww thanks. 
She sure thinks so too.

She calls herself Echo Preencess. 
She is big into complimenting herself as well. Heehee.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

We had a cockatiel when we had our first standard poodle Rusty. It was a problem. He (Rusty) had a very high prey drive (ducks, geese birds in general and of course squirels were high on his list of favorite things) and would lunge at Denis (our cockatiel) if he happened to land on the floor. We had a couple close calls. We finally had to give Denis to my aunt for his own well being.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oops, I think I have flip confused w/ someone else's puppy, I was sure he was a mini. I think if you start young, it might work. You know your pets the best, just watch them carefully. 

There's actually a discussion about having Maltese and large dogs on the Maltese Forum. It really bugs me how some members seem to think anyone who would have a Maltese in the house w/ any large dog are endangering their Malt. I hope I didn't come off that way. I personally wouldn't do it, but I also have two very bratty cats that would at the very least harrass a bird non-stop. It wouldn't be fair to bird to have to live w/ Booger and OPI.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a red front macaw and a ducorp cockatoo at the same time I had my (very large) standards. Bijou, the macaw, would climb off her cage and walk across the floor so she could cuddle up with Zoe. It was the cutest thing to see Bijou roll over on her back and look up at Zoe. Zoe, who was only 6 months at the time (and weighed 42 lbs) would put her face on Bijou's tummy and the two of them would nap. I never did get a picture of them. I just couldn't bring myself to disturb them they were just so damn cute. 
Cooper, Zoe's brother, would stand at the cage and wait for Paco to come down and play, but Paco was like a little old man....he preferred to stay up top so he could gripe to Bijou about fraternizing with the "lower" species. LOL!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't have birds but I do have spoo's and caged animals. We've had to keep them seperated. They are especialy interested in getting into the cages with the rats and the guinea pigs. For whatever reason they never bothered the ferrert cage?? We made sure they were outside though when we let the ferts out to play, they look just a little to much like a squirrle and we've had problems with the poo's running those down in the backyard. My hubby wants a bird, but I have been worried that the poodles might make it difficult. Right now we don't have enough time for one.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

We have four cockatiels in my oldest son's room. He loves them so much, but we also know that when they are out of their cage, (usually for a few hours a day), the door remains closed to all animals but one. Dazy, our old boston, sort of knows not to bother them. Of course, the kids are in the room, too. So the birds are never left out, unwatched or alone.


But maybe he will be like our cat.

When Juno was a tiny baby, showing too much interest in getting into the boys room where she could hear birds, we took her inside. She was placed on the bed when the birds were out, flying and exploring. One landed near her, and she crept closer, a second landed near her, then the third and fourth.. she was surounded! They spread their wings, hissed and began to close in. Poor Juno was terrified! She lept from the bed and darted from the room like her tail was on fire!

That cured it. Even now, at 2 yrs old, she will not step foot in that room!

So if your bird has an intimidating personality, maybe...a 'true' introduction would be a good idea.


----------



## AprilAllYear (Nov 9, 2009)

*My 7 mo and and CHICKENS*

Well, we have 6 laying hens. We've had Bumble for 2 weeks. I was told his first 3 months were on a farm with a variety of creatures, including chickens. 

When he arrived, he showed almost no interest in them at all (we have a very sturdy wire run/coop). I don't know if this is because he was new or really didn't care.

My MINI SCHNAUZER, however, thought chickens are great fun to chase, but he never actually comes in contact with them when they stop running. 

Bumble has really followed Pepper's lead on everything (when to go in, when to come out, when to bark at others, etc., etc.).

I bet you know where this is going ...

Once, as I worked in my garden, I allowed my chickens to roam into a larger fenced area that does not have a cover. Typically, they will make an occassional attempt to fly over, but I retrieve them and toss them back in. Bumble seemed interested but not too excited.

I went to the front of the house for something, and heard a peculiar chicken sound, but nothing afterward to indicate the other chickens were alarmed, so I dismissed it.

When I returned to the backyard 10 minutes later, Bumble had the chicken pinned to the ground and was trying to figure out how to eat it. Gingerly, thankfully.

The chicken was definitely RUFFLED and upset, but layed an egg the next morning as usual and, other than quietly standing in a corner shocked for the first day, is fine again.

We don't allow our M Schnauzer to chase chickens any more, and are holding our breath that Bumble will forget that day's excitement (Pepper, by the way, anxiously paced around Bumble's back as I approached and caught him red-handed; I think he was upset Bumble DID SOMETHING to the chicken when it stopped running).

8~(


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I would like to rehome my Molluccan Rose. So if there is any interst please PM me I can send pics .


----------

